# 15' x 12' Single Story.. Cost of Foundation



## ConorP (24 Jun 2010)

Hello,

We are looking to add on a room to our house. Could anyone advise me on the cost of laying a strip foundation for the size 16' x 12' ..

Hopefully the job won;t be too much hassle as we are hanging the room off the side of the house and it should only need 2 walls ..

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

CP


----------



## RKQ (24 Jun 2010)

An extension to the side of your house will require planning permission.
How will this 4 sided room only need 2 walls?
Did you mean 3 walls.

Access for a mini-digger has a cost implication. If this an urban site with limited access then the foundation might need to be dug by hand.

Concrete (circa €75 /cubic m) = €270 + Digger hire & driver for the day


----------



## ConorP (24 Jun 2010)

I thought that you only require PP for an extention greater than 40sq metres.

The layout of the house is such that by adding 2 extenal walls to the rear/side of the house I woudl have an extra room.

It is an urban house with plenty room for machinery to get down the side of it.

Thanks.

CP


----------



## RKQ (25 Jun 2010)

An extension to the _side_ of your house will require planning permission.

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publications/DevelopmentandHousing/Planning/FileDownLoad,1586,en.pdf


----------



## onq (27 Jun 2010)

+ 1 what RKQ has said.

You should not approach any building project  on a piecemeal costing basis.
This is nearly 18 square metres in area and is not a porch [2sqm max],  an attic conversion nor an extension wholly to the rear of the property.
You therefore need planning permission and you should also try to discover the lines of services in the ground - sometimes a gap is there for a reason.

Also, where did you get the idea that only two walls are required - were you intending the bedroom to be triangular?
If you are infilling between your house and a boundary wall, the boundary will need to be weatherproofed and upgraded to resist ground moisture.
If you are infilling between yours and another semi detached house, this may change its and/or your status to terraced - this could devalue both houses.
You also appear to have failed to consider the cost of drilling and fixing bolts to the existing foundation to help prevent settlement.

My best advice is for you to appoint a competent building professional with PI Cover for the planning permission and the technical drawings.
Employ a competent  main contractor and registered subbies with all insurances for the building work and get certs from them all.
You may also be liable to pay Council levies as part of any permission granted.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                               as a defence or support - in and of itself  -         should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                               Real Life with rights to inspect and issue        reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## rockofages (29 Jun 2010)

Read and understand the regs RKQ has linked to.

For an extension to be fully exempt it must not be visible when looking at the house from the front, among other things. Otherwise you will need PP.


----------



## onq (30 Jun 2010)

Just to balance your comment a little rockofages, I seem to recall a comment either here or on boards.ie where someone was going to build an extension, a small part of which was going to be visible from the front.

They sought and received a section 5 declaration that it was exempt, presumably because it was a minor infraction.

I didn't follow it up, but not all local authorities would be so lenient.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                as a defence or support - in and of  itself  -         should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                Real Life with rights to inspect and issue         reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

